# Help choosing a point and click camera



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Hi

My faithful Samsung WB850F smart camera has bust right before our hols so looking for a replacement. No idea what to get tho as I have no idea what all the settings/jargon means.

Needs to be simple to use, just point and click, and takes decent quality images and videos.

My old camera had a 21x zoom, so anything like that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you have a budget?

For £90 I think this is a bargain. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Panasonic...ptical-Zoom-/191651859725?hash=item2c9f574d0d

Black one also for sale if the white offends you lol


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Cheers. Ah that is a refurb. Would prefer a new one. 

Sorry meant to add budget of up to 200 quid max. 

Ta


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's sold as refurb, but it's direct from Panasonic and comes with a 12 month warranty. Doesn't mean there's been anything wrong with it. Could just be an unwanted return under the DSR that now can't be sold as new.

Have bought from Canon's outlet on eBay before and the item may as well be brand new. Still had the protective stickers on it.

£150 for a brand new one http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Panasonic/Panasonic-Compact-Cameras/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-TZ55
Or the updated TZ-57 http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Panasonic/Panasonic-Compact-Cameras/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-TZ57

EDIT: http://promotions.panasonic.co.uk/promotions/promotions/view_terms/80 £20 cashback deal on the TZ-57 too


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Cheers, much appreciated


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DMC lx7 i have had for a few years not used my two dslr's since getting it.

Little over budget but great camera but won't have the huge zoom.

Or for the lumix dmc fz series had one myself and loved it.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...6148!&ef_id=VKakBwAAAWQaDqGd:20150819055648:s

Watch the video in the link.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, been on hols.

Headed into Currys and had a play around with their cameras and in the end I went for the Sony Cybershot HX-60 has been excellent.

Nice clear shots and does some cool after-shot tidying to make the photo even better!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

hawkpie said:


> ......Nice clear shots and does some cool after-shot tidying .........


And the evidence is.......?


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> And the evidence is.......?


Here you go, a few pics taken over last couple of weeks.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

So Holiday in Huddersfield then. LOL


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

PaulaJayne said:


> So Holiday in Huddersfield then. LOL


hehe, with a quick road trip to Doncaster!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I can vouch for the Canon refurb service very often a new camera in a plain box simply because the original box got tatty! Also any genuine refurbs are fully tested and come with a brand new guarantee. Have used twice before, hope that helps.


----------

